# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Lập trình web PHP & MySQL

## taimaimaipro

*Phần 3: Lập trình web PHP & MySQL*
_Thời lượng: 39h_

_Mục đích:_


học quảng cáo facebook

học seo tphcm

học quảng cáo google


•Làm web động với PHP, hiểu các kỹ thuật web động thông dụng
•Biết cách phân tích web tĩnh (HTML5 - CSS3) xây dựng CSDL và dùng PHP làm các thành phần cập nhật dữ liệu cho PHP
•Làm những website đơn giản (tin tức, shop bán hàng, …)

*Nội dung   * 
*Mô tả*
*Buổi 1*- Cài đặt, tạo kết nối Database
- Xuất dữ liệu ra màn hình bằng PHP 
- Truy vấn dữ liệu từ Database bằng PHP  
*Buổi 2*- Sử dụng biến trong PHP 
    + Biến thông thường
    + Biến URL Get
    + Biến Form Post
    + Biến Session
    + Biến Cookie
*Buổi 3*- Tạo function để tăng tốc lập trình PHP 
- Áp dụng Include để module hoá các phần chức năng PHP  
*Buổi 4*

- Sử dụng truy vấn dữ liệu để hiện thị nội dung SELECT ra giao diện

*Buổi 5*- Xoá dữ liệu trong Database bằng DELETE 
*Buổi 6*- Tạo form nhập dữ liệu và đưa dữ liệu vào Database bằng INSERT INTO
*Buổi 7*- Thực hiện hiệu chỉnh dữ liệu trong Database bằng PHP (UPDATE)
*Buổi 8**-* Ứng dụng Session làm giỏ hàng
*Buổi 9**-* Tạo trang quản trị nội dung bằng PHP (liệt kê, thêm, sửa, xoá tin tức
*Buổi 10**-* Tạo trang quản trị nội dung bằng PHP (liệt kê, thêm, sửa, xoá tin tức) 
*Buổi 11* - Hiển thị và phân loại tin tức bằng PHP
*Buổi 12* - Tạo trang quản trị thành viên bằng PHP 
*Buổi 13* - Tạo phần đăng nhập và phân quyền trong PHP
*Kiểm tra* Bài kiểm tra hết môn

 
*HƯỚNG DẪN ĐỒ ÁN*
_Thời lượng: 15h_

Học viên sẽ tham gia trực tiếp vào các dự án thiết kế web của chúng tôi – *công ty VNSKILLS SOLUTIONS - một trong những công ty chuyên thiết kế website uy tín tại Việt Nam

 VĂN BẰNG - CHỨNG CHỈ*

 Học viên đủ điều kiên Kết thúc khóa học, học viên sẽ được cấp chứng nhận hoàn thành khóa học do VnSkills Academy cấp.

_LƯU Ý:

 1. Học viên muốn tham gia khóa học thiết kế giao diện Website bằng Photoshop đăng ký học: TẠI ĐÂY

 2. Học viên muốn tham gia khóa học xây dựng giao diện website HTML5 CSS3, jQuery đăng ký: TẠI ĐÂY_

*3. Học viên có kiến thức về thiết kế giao diện Web HTML5 CSS3 và muốn tham gia khóa học Lập trình Web PHP & My SQL đăng ký học: TẠI ĐÂY

 4. Học viên muốn tham gia khóa học Quản trị và tối ưu website đăng ký học: TẠI ĐÂY*

*A. THÔNG TIN ĐÀO TẠO*
*Ngày học:* 
Lịch khai giảng: *TẠI ĐÂY*

*Địa điểm*: Phòng 1706 – Toà nhà A1 – 229 Phố Vọng, Hai Bà Trưng, HN

*B. HỌC PHÍ & CHÍNH SÁCH KHUYẾN HỌC*


Bạn là sinh viên, bạn đã đi làm hay bạn đang muốn chuyển nghề thiết kế, chỉ cần bạn yêu thích, tại sao không? hãy đến Vnskills để trải nghiệm những khóa học phù hợp nhất với ngành nghề bạn chọn. Đăng ký ngay trong tháng 04 này các bạn sẽ có cơ hội được hưởng ưu đãi lên tới* 50%* học phí - *Chương trình ưu đãi học phí lớn nhất trong năm* tại Vnskills Academy.

*Bảng học phí khóa học thiết kế web chuyên nghiệp*


*KHÓA HỌC*
*HỌC PHÍ GỐC**HỖ TRỢ**ĐĂNG KÝ* Khóa học thiết kế web chuyên nghiệp (132h)[s] 12,000,000 VNĐ[/s]

-Tặng ngay *50%* cho học viên đăng ký trong tháng 04
 - Tặng thêm *500,000 VNĐ* khi đăng ký nhóm 04 nguời.
 - Tặng thêm *1,000,000 VNĐ* khi đăng ký nhóm 04 người  
* 6,000,000 VNĐ*

----------

